

Ask HN: I want to do a trial of Soylent – what do you guys want to see? - thecooluser

I&#x27;m a computer geek who has very little interest in preparing &quot;real&quot; food and am keen to get my hands on Soylent as soon as possible (the fact that I live in Australia makes that problematic for the moment, although I may just take the DIY approach).<p>I&#x27;ve also been video blogging for a while and, as part of a new channel I&#x27;m working on, I&#x27;d like to experiment on myself in various ways and talk about the results. For that, Soylent seems like a good place to start.<p>I do have a few questions though:<p>* What do you want to see&#x2F;hear from someone&#x27;s experience with Soylent?<p>* What tests are worth getting to demonstrate before&#x2F;after results?<p>* What are some of the best experiments that have been conducted so far?<p>The plan is to do a daily video for a month, then a large write-up, and if the trial seems promising, I&#x27;ll continue with 1-2 videos per week.<p>There&#x27;s no &quot;catch&quot; to this — if I&#x27;m lucky, ads on YouTube will pay for a day&#x27;s worth of Soylent — but I do enjoy this sort of thing and plan to put a considerable amount of time and effort into making sure the videos are interesting and informative. (There&#x27;ll be proper editing, etc.) I also have enough reservations about Soylent that I won&#x27;t just be spouting their PR copy. I want it to work but I&#x27;m prepared to be critical.<p>If all of that sounds good to you, I&#x27;d love to hear your input<p>TL;DR — I want to do a daily video blog while experimenting with Soylent and want to know what you&#x27;d like to see&#x2F;hear from that video blog. What tests I should get, etc.
======
LarryMade2
Well I read a lot of folk being more alert and loosing weight. How about
mental capacity, some diets kinda turn my brain to fuzz... As a computer geek,
if you program, relate how your coding/problem solving faculties are doing.

Second would be strength.

~~~
yzzxy
Maybe using Luminosity or similar software, and charting your progress against
others with similar entry conditions (IQ, spatial reasoning, whatever their
metrics are)

------
Mankhool
I thought this was a crazy idea - and I guess I still do, BUT I work with
someone who has absolutely NO relationship with food - a married, middle aged
woman with 2 grown children. Obviously for over 20 years she has cooked for
them all, but she doesn't have a favourite food ANYTHING. It would be
interesting to know how many others there are like her in the world because
THIS is the audience that Soylent should be going after.

------
miguelrochefort
Check out your skin using a USB microscope.

Seriously, your skin says a lot about your general health.

Also, try to supplement with Xylitol gum. This will keep you from losing the
ability to masticate, as well as help with dental health.

Good luck.

------
RickS
24/7 blood sugar charts, and whatever other dietary chemicals can be easily
tracked.

